
China’s Uighur Camps Swell as Beijing Widens the Dragnet - dcgudeman
https://www.wsj.com/articles/chinas-uighur-camps-swell-as-beijing-widens-the-dragnet-1534534894
======
JudasGoat
If China is using for example Apple's data to help incarcerate their citizens,
does anyone else think Apple shares responsibilty? Would a Uigur that was
detained and tortured have possible legal standing in the US to sue the
American corp. that helped enable the surveilance?

~~~
beerlord
[https://www.rfa.org/english/news/uyghur/report-uyghurs-in-
ch...](https://www.rfa.org/english/news/uyghur/report-uyghurs-in-china-forced-
to-install-surveillance-app-that-leaves-their-data-
unsecured-04102018164341.html)

Apple not required (nor would an iPhone be affordable - Sinkiang is one of the
poorer regions of China).

------
tomohawk
> "why do you believe in religion, there is no God"

This is why tolerance is so important. When there is no tolerance, then people
will justify anything.

------
confluence
Want to know a really good way to increase the power of a separatist group?
Build internment camps. Congratulations, you played yourself.

------
innagadadavida
I feel this is so much worse than the current US government policy is,
regarding Muslims. It’s sad that these groups get no support from middle east
countries or Pakisthan that should sympathize with their plight.

~~~
pcr0
They're not specifically targeting muslims, at least for now. For example, Hui
muslims, another Chinese minority, aren't persecuted. It's more to do with the
Uighur ethnicity.

------
devoply
China basically is occupying a foreign country that they annexed 50 years ago
and is now subjugating its conquered people to literal fascism. Where is the
West's denunciation?

~~~
beerlord
This is probably why:

"We have to conquer our own country and purify it of all infidels. Then, we
should conquer the infidels' countries and spread Islam. The infidels who are
usurping our countries have announced war against Islam and Muslims, forcing
Muslims to abandon Islam and change their beliefs."

– Abdullah Mansour, current leader of the Uyghur separatist movement Turkistan
Islamic Party (East Turkestan Islamic Movement), from "The Duty of Faith and
Support," Voice of Islam/al-Fajr Media Center, August 26, 2009.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Terrorism_in_China#Xinjiang](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Terrorism_in_China#Xinjiang)

Go ahead, intern away China.

~~~
scooke
That is one guy. I never met anyone who espouses that on the ground. If
anything, that quote is aiming to generate (a previously mentioned) external
support from nations that you would think would want to help due to a shared
religion.

